# Hand grinder for v60



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I know there are threads similar to this but I'm after up to date recommendations. For the moment I'm pretty happy with my espresso set up (Classic + MC2) and I'm looking to pick up a hand grinder for making the odd v60.

It seems like the most tried and tested options are:

Rhinowares - Seems a little hard to get hold of at the moment?

Porlex - Similar to rhinowares, struggling to find them in stock

Handground - Not sure if these are good or not?

Hario Skerton - Readily available but not sure about the quality

Feldgrind - Nice but pricey, not sure if I could justify

---

I was asking a local coffee shop in MCR about their v60 recipe and they were using 30g so I guess this could impact things too. I wouldn't want to grind twice to get this amount.

Thanks in advance

Luke


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

For a 30g dose you really want steel burrs, not ceramic. Ceramic burrs are slower to grind, so better for smaller doses. All easily hold that amount of beans.

Bear that in mind & all the grinders you mention are adequate.

V60 isn't so fussy about grind size, you can adjust brew method to suit a wide range of grinds, but I'd err on the medium coarse side, which all these grinders will do.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I may have a handgorudn that i have barely used if interested @MWJB might be able to offer a more valid opinion of its capabilties for v60


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I may have a handgorudn that i have barely used if interested @MWJB might be able to offer a more valid opinion of its capabilties for v60


I've had lovely drip brews out of my Handground, ceramic burrs so slower than steel.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I dose 13.5g for a cups and a bit , but its only me drinking the stuff i make .


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

I could be interested @Mrboots2u, how much would you be looking for?


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

@MWJB What would be the best but also cheapest steel burr hand grinder?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Best also cheapest?  You're going to have to make a call one way or the other there. "Best" really relates to ease of use & grind speed more than anything else.

You can find Zassenhaus Panama on Amazon for just over £50. Fast to grind but catch cup only holds 20g, catch cup can drop off leaving you with grounds all over the floor if you don't secure it from underneath (wrap your pinky finger round it).

Zassenhaus Panama ~£80, holds 3x as much.

Both are about as coarse as you can go for a single mug V60 brew, any tighter on the setting and the burrs gnash. If you want to use finer grinds for other brew methods (moka pot, Aeropress, Clever) you will need another grinder.

Personally, if I was making 2 mugs, I'd brew them separately as I find it easier to make sweeter cups this way.

Handground (though having ceramic burrs) is more kitchen friendly than either of these as it's easier to put down without dropping grounds all over surfaces (stand it on its head). Fitting the spacers provided will allow finer grinds than the Zass grinders.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

luke said:


> I could be interested @Mrboots2u, how much would you be looking for?


They are £89 from coffee hit at the moment , ive used mine 3-4 times it's black and boxed .


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> They are £89 from coffee hit at the moment , ive used mine 3-4 times it's black and boxed .


Cheers, I'll have a bit of a think. It's tricky really as I can't guarantee how often I'm going to make brewed, hence not wanting to spend too much. I'm also interested in hearing what these new Crushgrind grinders are like.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No probs I'll list it on the sales thread instead


----------

